# Tinboat's Box Pass #8



## juggernoob (May 7, 2013)

Ladies and Gents, it's time for Tinboat's Box Pass #8. Same rules as the previous Box Passes except this one is only opened to previous Box Pass participants, due to BP #7 going missing and the others going MIA for quite some time.

_Taken from previous Box Pass rules._

The box has no less than 10 items in it. The person receiving the box will take a few items and replace them with new or used items of similar or greater value, they will then pass it to the next person on the list. Once the list is posted on here I will scramble the list and edit this post. ALWAYS check this post before mailing. There is no benefit to signing up last.

RULES:
1. Participants should live in the contiguous US.

2. [strike]You must have 10 posts in the last month.[/strike] Sorry, this is only opened to previous Box Pass Participants.

3. Each person has 4 days to reship the box to the next person on the list. If for any reason you need to delay this shipping please let someone know. When you receive the box, please PM the next on the list for their address, if you don't get a response, please post in the thread and then PM the next person on the list. 

4. Use USPS Flat rate box $16.85 for shipping. _Interesting shipping was $10.95 when we first started the Box Passes._

5. Your puts MUST be of greater than or equal value to your takes. Do not replace quality by quantity. PLEASE NO JUNK, keep it to items that you would use or wanted to use. Please all items related to post on TinBoats.net.

6. Each participant must PM the tracking number to the next person next in line.

7. When the box hits the end of the list I don't want it back so whoever is last ends up with the contents of the box (hopefully it's someone either new or having a rough time with their budget).

8. The last member with the box should start the pass over with a new box and post.

9. Pass starts when there are 10 members on the list below. Please copy the list and add you name.

10. Have fun with it.

1. Captain Ahab
3. panFried
3. bigwave
4. fool4fish1226
5. Kochy
6. lswoody
7. Moedaddy
8.
9.
10.

Sign up!


----------



## Nowakezone (May 7, 2013)

Please let me participate! I've been waiting forever for this to start again!!! I missed out on #7 by like 20 minutes.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 8, 2013)

iN


----------



## panFried (May 8, 2013)

Sign me up! I have items ready to replentish.


----------



## bigwave (May 8, 2013)

In again.......hey lets figure out how far the box travels this time....we don't need to post exact address but I bet the last box went over 10,000 miles. No scumbagarry.....this is a fun thing to do and if you really need to steal the box get a life.


----------



## Kochy (May 8, 2013)

Heck when passed it on, I think the next person in line was in colorado or wyoming or one of those in that area. That is about 2000 miles right there.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 8, 2013)

:beer: IN :beer:


----------



## HANGEYE (May 8, 2013)

Would love to join in, but rules are rules. Have fun with it.


----------



## juggernoob (May 8, 2013)

First timers, we'll get you in on Box #9.

Kochy, Are you in?


----------



## lswoody (May 8, 2013)

I'm in!!!


----------



## Moedaddy (May 8, 2013)

Sign me up for this one too!!! The last one was cool!!!


----------



## Kochy (May 9, 2013)

Yeah I'll participate again.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 16, 2013)

This is stalled out - AGAIN! Sheesh


Lets just do a short list and get this thing rolling! 

7 People is a good number


Panfried - send me your address and lets go!


----------



## panFried (May 16, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> This is stalled out - AGAIN! Sheesh
> 
> 
> Lets just do a short list and get this thing rolling!
> ...



PM Sent!


----------



## juggernoob (May 16, 2013)

panFried said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > This is stalled out - AGAIN! Sheesh
> ...



Wait, I'm first. Capt send me your address. I'll get you a box out tomorrow. Damn it!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 16, 2013)

Mr. Noob:


Address sent - and I have the address for panfried so we are gonna roll this time!


----------



## bigwave (May 16, 2013)

Roll we will......I got lots of stuff too.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 20, 2013)

I GOT THE BOX


Wooo Hooo

Now to change my identity and head for the hills! 


Will be sending it to panfried in a day or two - will post when i mail


----------



## panFried (May 20, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> I GOT THE BOX
> 
> 
> Wooo Hooo
> ...


 I heard BA may have landed at your place today. Please don't shove him in the box!


----------



## juggernoob (May 20, 2013)

I just remembered some more items that I wanted to include. Oh well, guess it'll wait for Box Pass #9.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 23, 2013)

Busy busy week for me - I am hoping to get the box together and out Tuesday at the latest

Sorry for any delay


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 29, 2013)

Sent Big my address and requested Kochy's - Any pictures yet :beer:


----------



## panFried (May 29, 2013)

Nothing yet on my end as I'm in ATL on business and will be home Friday. I'll send some pics if the box is there. Disclaimer... If the predicted midwest tornados don't take the package before I get there


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 30, 2013)

Sorry guys - it goes out today


And some photos if I can get my camera to work


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 30, 2013)

Here is what came in last week:


There is some really nice stuff here - I will trade for some other stuff and send it on the way today!


----------



## panFried (May 30, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> Here is what came in last week:
> 
> There is some really nice stuff here - I will trade for some other stuff and send it on the way today!


I was beginning to wonder if BA may have walked off with it when he left!


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316602#p316602 said:


> panFried » Thu May 30, 2013 6:37 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> Captain Ahab said:
> ...





He tried - I caught him redhanded and beat him senseless (which was not really a beating for him as he started out senseless)

I now have to deodorize my house to get rid of the BA "funk"


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 30, 2013)

Sent to Panfried today - should have it Monday at the latest

Sent him a PM with tracking Number


----------



## panFried (May 30, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> Sent to Panfried today - should have it Monday at the latest
> 
> Sent him a PM with tracking Number


Thanks Capt! I got the PM/#


----------



## panFried (Jun 1, 2013)

So I'm stuck in Charlotte today due to tornados as predicted. Hope the box is still on the porch, and better yet my truck at the parking lot. 

Just thankful we weren't early as we were literally circling the airport as it was happening.


----------



## panFried (Jun 4, 2013)

Hmmmm, I wonder who sent me a new pair of boots from PA?


----------



## panFried (Jun 4, 2013)

Well I was hoping for a good pair of Rugged Shark boots but instead I got a box of lures


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 4, 2013)

Those boots are awesome! I tested them over the weekend and they are super comfy on the boat


----------



## panFried (Jun 8, 2013)

Box travels on Monday! It has worn out its welcome in my home.


----------



## panFried (Jun 13, 2013)

Sorry for the delay guys, but I bucked up for Priority Shipping to make up some time. I sent tracking number to Bigwave, and I hope everything finds him well. No absconding here my friends! Except for the Rugged Shark Boots box. It will always remind me of what could have been Ahab.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 17, 2013)

Big - you get the box yet - I just picked up some goodies for the box - Kochy I sent you a PM for your address. :beer:


----------



## panFried (Jun 17, 2013)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Big - you get the box yet - I just picked up some goodies for the box - Kochy I sent you a PM for your address. :beer:


I sent big the tracking number and USPS said they delivered it Saturday, so we should be good.


----------



## bigwave (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey Panfried I got the box, and I am sad to say that sponge bob is the only thing I want....sorry guys, I plan taking Mr. Sponge Bob on a trip offshore and putting him on the ride of his life........ :mrgreen: I will get some goodies from my house to put in the box for the next guys......should be able to send it out tomorrow. I will try to get a video of something taking the bober for a ride........ :lol:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319135#p319135 said:


> bigwave » 4 minutes ago[/url]"]Hey Panfried I got the box, and I am sad to say that sponge bob is the only thing I want....sorry guys, I plan taking Mr. Sponge Bob on a trip offshore and putting him on the ride of his life........ :mrgreen: I will get some goodies from my house to put in the box for the next guys......should be able to send it out tomorrow. I will try to get a video of something taking the bober for a ride........ :lol:



Here sharky sharky sharky :LOL2: - :beer:


----------



## panFried (Jun 17, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Hey Panfried I got the box, and I am sad to say that sponge bob is the only thing I want....sorry guys, I plan taking Mr. Sponge Bob on a trip offshore and putting him on the ride of his life........ :mrgreen: I will get some goodies from my house to put in the box for the next guys......should be able to send it out tomorrow. I will try to get a video of something taking the bober for a ride........ :lol:


Awesome! I can't wait.


----------



## wwcenturion (Jun 21, 2013)

Can I have the 5200 if it makes it through? 

This looks like a lot of fun. Just posting so i can receive notifications.

Have fun.


----------



## panFried (Jun 21, 2013)

wwcenturion said:


> Can I have the 5200 if it makes it through?
> 
> This looks like a lot of fun. Just posting so i can receive notifications.
> 
> Have fun.


It didn't even make it to me, so don't get your hopes up. Maybe some one will place another one in there.


----------



## bigwave (Jun 21, 2013)

Fool I am sending the box your way today...... :lol:


----------



## panFried (Jun 21, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319614#p319614 said:


> bigwave » Today, 07:41[/url]"]Fool I am sending the box your way today...... :lol:


BigWave, are you taking Bobby fishing this weekend?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 21, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319614#p319614 said:


> bigwave » Today, 08:41[/url]"]Fool I am sending the box your way today...... :lol:



Sounds good

Kochy PM me your address


----------



## bigwave (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey Fool, The tracking number is 1z3462580365614095 UPS brown truck, you should see it monday.....put a couple of lures in there that should work for snook.......


----------



## bigwave (Jun 21, 2013)

I just figured out that the box came to me from Panfried for a distance traveled of 1216 miles, then I passedd it along to Fool for a distance travel of 259 miles.....my total pass would be 1475 miles, everyone else figure their millage out for a grand total in the end. I am real curious to see how far we pass this box and if we can actually obtain a complete pass.


----------



## panFried (Jun 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=319675#p319675 said:


> bigwave » Yesterday, 14:42[/url]"]I just figured out that the box came to me from Panfried for a distance traveled of 1216 miles, then I passedd it along to Fool for a distance travel of 259 miles.....my total pass would be 1475 miles, everyone else figure their millage out for a grand total in the end. I am real curious to see how far we pass this box and if we can actually obtain a complete pass.


 From Captain Ahab in PA its 916 miles and as stated 1216 miles to you. So just add the 916 to 1475 for a sub-total of 2391 miles so far.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 25, 2013)

Got the box yesterday :beer: I will go thru it and get it back out hopefully by friday. I still need kochy address- shoot me a PM bud

I will also post some pics later today or tomorrow.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 26, 2013)

Heres a few pics of what I received :beer: I will be adding some goodies and sending it on it's way. Sent Kochy a few PMs no response yet but I will give him a few more days before moving on.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey guys I still have not received Kochy's address, should I move on to Iswoody or give it a few more days.


----------



## panFried (Jul 1, 2013)

fool4fish1226 said:


> Hey guys I still have not received Kochy's address, should I move on to Iswoody or give it a few more days.


Up to you. Maybe move Kochy down to last on list so he's still in it.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 1, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=320776#p320776 said:


> panFried » Today, 12:59[/url]"]
> 
> 
> fool4fish1226 said:
> ...



I would be ok with that - I really don't want to skip him because he has been a great member when it comes to the passes - anyone else want to chime in


----------



## Moedaddy (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey just go on to lswoody. I'm last on the list so when i get it I'll send it to him


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 2, 2013)

Sent lswoody a PM just in case - lets see what happens :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok this is what I am thinking. I got lswoody address if kochy does not reply today or tomorrow the box goes out to to lswoody Friday and we more kochy down the the list.


----------



## lswoody (Jul 4, 2013)

Sounds goods. We can put him after moedaddy


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 8, 2013)

Woody the box will be heading your way today. My son is taking it to the post office around noon. :beer:


Update: The box is on the way should be there in a few days. :beer:


----------



## Kochy (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey I'm back sorry guys, I've been busy with work and starting an E-waste Recycling business in my spare time, I kind of forgot about Tinboats, but I'm back now, and I hope I'm not too late for the pass. If I am, I understand. Sorry about the non-responses.

Edit: I just read the posts above about being last on the list, That's fine with me.


----------



## lswoody (Jul 9, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321542#p321542 said:


> fool4fish1226 » Mon Jul 08, 2013 7:48 am[/url]"]Woody the box will be heading your way today. My son is taking it to the post office around noon. :beer:
> 
> 
> Update: The box is on the way should be there in a few days. :beer:



Yee Haw!!!


----------



## lswoody (Jul 11, 2013)

Got the box and should be passing it on by Sat.


----------



## lswoody (Jul 12, 2013)

Box is on its way to Moe, packed with some goodies!!


----------



## panFried (Jul 12, 2013)

bigwave said:


> Hey Panfried I got the box, and I am sad to say that sponge bob is the only thing I want....sorry guys, I plan taking Mr. Sponge Bob on a trip offshore and putting him on the ride of his life........ :mrgreen: I will get some goodies from my house to put in the box for the next guys......should be able to send it out tomorrow. I will try to get a video of something taking the bober for a ride........ :lol:


hey Bigwave any updates on Sponge Bob? Has he went swimming yet?


----------



## bigwave (Jul 13, 2013)

Not yet, I was away for a bit for my grandmother's funeral......I might go fishing sunday... [-o<


----------



## panFried (Jul 13, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322179#p322179 said:


> bigwave » Today, 08:38[/url]"]Not yet, I was away for a bit for my grandmother's funeral......I might go fishing sunday... [-o<


Sorry to here that. A good day of fishing should ease your loss. Good Luck man!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322179#p322179 said:


> bigwave » 13 Jul 2013, 09:38[/url]"]Not yet, I was away for a bit for my grandmother's funeral......I might go fishing sunday... [-o<



Sorry for your loss brother hope all else is good. :beer:


----------



## Moedaddy (Jul 16, 2013)

Got the pass box today!!!! Going to take a few things out and add some back to it!!! Kochy pm me your address and I'll get it to you.


----------



## juggernoob (Jul 17, 2013)

Do you guys mind if I'm next and I'll send it to Kochy?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jul 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322694#p322694 said:


> juggernoob » 44 minutes ago[/url]"]Do you guys mind if I'm next and I'll send it to Kochy?




I am good with that - you have missed out in the past and should get a turn!!!!!!

:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Moedaddy (Jul 17, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322694#p322694 said:


> juggernoob » Today, 13:04[/url]"]Do you guys mind if I'm next and I'll send it to Kochy?



Pm me your address and I'll mail it to you!!!


----------



## juggernoob (Jul 18, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322733#p322733 said:


> Moedaddy » Yesterday, 18:42[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=322694#p322694 said:
> ...



Sent, Woot!


----------



## Moedaddy (Jul 20, 2013)

Will send it out to you mon or tues


----------



## Moedaddy (Jul 23, 2013)

Box is headed your way Juggernoob!!! Scheduled delivery is 7/25.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 23, 2013)

Good to see it is still moving along


----------



## lswoody (Jul 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=323408#p323408 said:


> Captain Ahab » Tue Jul 23, 2013 9:36 pm[/url]"]Good to see it is still moving along



Yep!!!


----------



## juggernoob (Jul 27, 2013)

Box was waiting for me when I got back from vacation today. Kochy you have PM coming.


----------



## Kochy (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent you a pm yesterday with my address! Thanks!


----------



## juggernoob (Aug 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325183#p325183 said:


> Kochy » 07 Aug 2013, 18:12[/url]"]Sent you a pm yesterday with my address! Thanks!



Sent this morning.


----------



## lswoody (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah!!!


----------



## Kochy (Aug 12, 2013)

Will be awaiting it and will get it back on the road as quick as I can.


----------



## Kochy (Aug 14, 2013)

Recieved the box, now do I start the new pass since I have the box or who do I send it too?


----------



## juggernoob (Aug 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326117#p326117 said:


> Kochy » Yesterday, 19:54[/url]"]Recieved the box, now do I start the new pass since I have the box or who do I send it too?



You were bump to last, so start up Box #9.


----------



## Kochy (Aug 26, 2013)

Box pass # 9 was started, do you think we should open it back up to members who are trusted on the site? That have atleast 100 posts?


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327524#p327524 said:


> Kochy » 26 Aug 2013, 22:59[/url]"]Box pass # 9 was started, do you think we should open it back up to members who are trusted on the site? That have atleast 100 posts?



Thats sounds good to me :beer:


----------



## Max_09 (Jun 26, 2014)

NICE POST.


----------

